

It's Fermilab vs CERN in the Race for the Higgs Boson - ComputerGuru
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7893689.stm?lss

======
CalmQuiet
Also mentioned on NewScientist.com:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=484827>

------
whatusername
And for a bit of a related joke:

<http://abstrusegoose.com/118>

